# Help with parts for Cree based DIY iPhone video light



## Cptnodegard (Aug 12, 2009)

I just did a "proof of concept" thrown together video light for my iPhone 3GS: http://andreasodegard.com/2009/08/diy-iphone-3gs-flashvideo-light/

As you can see, I used parts from my cree flashlight, which I've now put back together. What I want to do is to make a permanent such video light, using DIY parts rather than take apart a flashlight. As I'm not that into regulators needed etc, I was hoping someone could help me. 

Basically what I was hoping someone could help me find was the cheapest, brightest package of parts from dealextreme.com (don't want to start buying from a new site just for this) that will give me a non-rechargable setup that is as small as possible. I'm guessing it will be a Q5 emitter with some regulator to use a CR2 battery but as I'm not all that sure I though I'd ask. 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Cptnodegard (Aug 13, 2009)

Ordered
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4735
and
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11023
hopefully that will work


----------



## arcel1t (Aug 14, 2009)

That shoud work, youst remember to use a proper heatsink for the Led.


----------



## RocketTomato (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice job with the video light. You may want to consider a warm white LED for better color rendition, like a Cree Q2-5A.


----------



## stinky (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe get one of these and replace the puny led with something stronger.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16083

If you can put enough heat sink in it. You also won't need the CR2.


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 4, 2009)

Good idea, but I would definitely go with either a neutral or warm LED. Maybe you could also try to find some very short optics, and have a less floody light. I would also go with at least two modes, a high for videoing further away, and a low for closer stuff, or a darker environment.
Cool stuff man!


----------

